# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Գլխացավ

## impression

Փնտրեցի ու չգտա նման թեմա: 
Բժշկության հետ կապ ունեցող մարդիկ, մի բան ասեք, ո՞նց պայքարենք էդ անտերի դեմ:

Շատ վաղուցվանից գլխացավեր ունեմ, մի քանի անգամ տարբեր բժիշկների մոտ օտ ի դո ստուգվել եմ, բոլորի եզրահանգումն էլ նույնն էր՝ առանց պատճառի մշտական գլխացավեր: Էդպես լինում է, հազվադեպ, բայց լինում է: Ու հետն էլ գլուխները տմբտմբացնելով հաստատում էին իրենց ասածը: Անցյալ տարի բժիշկս ինձնից զզված՝ ասաց. քո մոտ միգրեն ա: Համաձայն եմ, միգրենին բնորոշ նոպաներ լինում են, բայց մշտական միգրեն ոչ մեկը չունի: 
Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞վ ինչ գիտի սրա մասին:

----------

Արծիվ (26.07.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Չնայած գլխացավին հազար ու մի պատճառ կարող ա լինի, բայց առանց խորանալու մի անմեղ խորհուրդ տամ. հլը փորձի մի շաբաթ երեկոյան շուտ քնել (ժամը 10–11-ին), ու առավոտյան շուտ վեր կենալ, բայց առանց զարթուցիչի։ Ու ցերեկներն էլ չքնել։ 
Էս պարզ կանոնը սովորաբար բազմաթիվ պրոբլեմներ ա լուծում  :Smile: 

Հ. Գ.
Ես գնացի քնելու  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (24.07.2010), impression (24.07.2010), Katka (07.08.2010), Kita (25.07.2010), Monk (26.07.2010), My World My Space (24.07.2010), Shah (25.07.2010), VisTolog (24.07.2010), Yeghoyan (24.07.2010), Yevuk (24.07.2010), Արծիվ (26.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.07.2010), Դատարկություն (24.07.2010), Կաթիլ (07.08.2010), Շինարար (25.07.2010), Ուլուանա (24.07.2010), Ռուֆուս (25.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Լիլ ջան, միգրենը ասում են չի բուժվում, դրա համար էլ ամենալավ դիագնոզն ա բժշկի համար, ասում ա, ու իրանից յան ես տալիս  :LOL:  Ես էլ միգրեն ունեմ, դեռ 7 տարեկանից, երբ պետք ա առաջին անգամ քննություն տայի երաժշտականում, էդ լարվածությունից սկսվեց առաջին անգամ, չէի հասկանում, ասում էի աչքս ա ցավում, չգիտեի, որ դա հենց գլխացավ ա։ Մի անգամ մաման ասկոֆեն տվեց, խմեցի ու այ քեզ հրաշք, անցավ, ու նոր ջոկեցի, որ դա գլխացավ ա։ Բայց դե ջահել էի, ասկոֆենով անցնում էր, հիմա որ սկսում ա, ինչ էլ անեմ, չի անցնում։ Եթե գլխացավի հետ ունես նաև սրտխառնոց, ուրեմն հաստատ միգրեն ա։ Արշակը ճիշտ ա ասում, պետք ա լավ քնես, սոված չմնաս, ալկոհոլից էլ ա իմ մոտ ցավում, էմոցիաներից, ցանկացած՝ դրական և բացասական։ Բայց կարող ա նաև լրիվ առանց պատճառի սկսի ցավել, ու ամենակարևորը, հենց զգում ես որ սկսվում ա, պետք ա դեղ խմես, եթե ցավը մտավ դերի մեջ, էլ ինչ էլ խմես, չի օգնում, ամենասկզբից ա պետք խմել։ Ես ԱՄՆ–ից դեղ եմ բերել, Exedrine Migren, մի քիչ օգնում ա, բայց էլի ամենասկզբում պետք ա խմես, մեկ էլ էն վիետնամական բալզամներն են մի քիչ օգնում, որ քսում եմ էդ ցավացող կողմին ճակատիս, բայց դա պետք ա տանը լինես, թե չէ մարդիկ մեղք են, էդ հոտին չեն դիմանա  :Smile:

----------

impression (25.07.2010)

----------


## impression

Ան ջան, իմ միգրենը էդքան սրտխառնոցային չի լինում, ուղղակի սկսում եմ լույսերից ու ձայներից ահավոր վատ լինել: Հետո նայած ինչ աստիճանի ա որոշում հոգիս հանել, հալյուցինացիաներ էլ էն լինում՝ թե տեսողական, թե ձայնային: Ինձ էլ էր սկզբում թվում, թե աչքս ա ցավում, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ գլուխս ա: Ուղղակի հա, միգրեն ա՝ հասկացանք, բայց ինչի՞ ա ԱՆԸՆԴՀԱՏ ցավում: Մարդ եմ չէ՞...

----------


## Դեկադա

Սովորաբար գլխացավը առաջի ազդանշանն ա օրգանիզմում կատարվող փոփոխության: Կարա կապված լինի աղեստամոքսային տրակտի, մարսողության հետ: Այսինքն հիմնականում գլխացավը ինչ որ հիվանդությանն նախանշանն ա: Էնպես որ ցավազրկելով չեմ կարծում, որ բուն պատճառը բուժվում ա: Դրա համար էլ ավելի լավ կլնի հենց պատճառը գտնել: Ես օր. արդեն գիտեմ ինչից ու երբ ա գլխացավս բռնելու ու առաջնահերթ միջոցներ եմ ձեռնակրում: Ու  արդյունքներ կան: Ճիշտա էլի լինում են դեպքեր երբ դեղ եմ խմում, բայց էն հաճախականությամբ չի ոնց առաջ էր  ու ոչ էլ ցավից պատերն եմ պոկում: Ու մի բան էլ խորհրդի կարգով: Մի սովորեցրեք օրգանիզմին միանգամից ուժեղ ազդեցություն ունեցող դեղերի: Ավելի լավա  մի քիչ ցավին դիմնալով խմել թույլ դեղ քանց ուժեղը, որովհետև գալիս ա մի պահ որ դրան օրգանիզմը սովորում ա ու չեն օգնում ո՛չ դա, ո՛չ էլ մնացծները: Կարծում եմ աստիճանաբար պետք ա կատարել: 

Բայց դե ակումբում բժիշկներ ունենք իրանք ավելի ստույգ կարան ասեն. :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.08.2010), impression (25.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

Հարկավոր է շատ «կեքս ուտել», համ էլ նիհարացնում է

----------

Shah (25.07.2010)

----------


## Inana

Իսկ իմ մոտ գլխացավ առաջանում կոմպի մոտ նստելուց: Կարող ա էդ էլ ա ազդում: Համ էլ քնելուց առաջ սենյակիդ բոլոր էլեկտրական սարքերը շնուրից անջատի:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ան ջան, իմ միգրենը էդքան սրտխառնոցային չի լինում, ուղղակի սկսում եմ լույսերից ու ձայներից ահավոր վատ լինել: Հետո նայած ինչ աստիճանի ա որոշում հոգիս հանել, հալյուցինացիաներ էլ էն լինում՝ թե տեսողական, թե ձայնային: Ինձ էլ էր սկզբում թվում, թե աչքս ա ցավում, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ գլուխս ա: Ուղղակի հա, միգրեն ա՝ հասկացանք, բայց ինչի՞ ա ԱՆԸՆԴՀԱՏ ցավում: Մարդ եմ չէ՞...


Լիլ, բայց քո միգրենը մի քիչ մուտացիայի ենթարկված ա։ Ես երբեք չեմ լսել, որ միգրենից հալյուցինացիաներ լինեն, հետո միգրենի դեպքում ինչքան գիտեմ սրտխառնոցը պարտադիր ա, ինչքան որ ինտերնետում կարդացել եմ։ Հետաքրքիր ա, անգլերենիս դասատուն մի անգամ ասեց, որ իր ամուսինը սարսափելի միգրեն ա ունեցել, հետո քթի մեջ միս ա ունեցել, թե միջնապատն ա ծուռ եղել, չեմ հիշում, օպերացիա են արել, ու դրանից հետո միգրենը անցել ա։ Ընդ որում պատահական չի անցել, բժիշկն ա ասել, որ կարող ա դրանից լինի։ Եթե շնչառական պրոբլեմ ունես, մի հատ էդ տարբերակն էլ հաշվի առ։

----------

Արծիվ (26.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Իսկ իմ մոտ գլխացավ առաջանում կոմպի մոտ նստելուց: Կարող ա էդ էլ ա ազդում: Համ էլ քնելուց առաջ սենյակիդ բոլոր էլեկտրական սարքերը շնուրից անջատի:


 Ծոծրակի մերսումը կօգնի: Արտերիաների մերսումից հետո արյան թողունակությունը մեծանում է:

----------

Inana (25.07.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*impression* ջան ես կարծում եմ արյան շրջանառության հետ պրոբլեմ ունես,նաեւ նյարդային համակրգիցդ կարող է լինել,ես քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս ընդունել նոտրոպների կուրս,այն անվնաս է ու շատ արդյունավետ,այն կվերականգնի արյան շրջանառությունը ու կանցկացնի գլխացավը,ուզում եմ քո ուշադրությունը հրավիրել մի հրաշալի դեղի վրա՝նոտրոպների հայրի *Նոտրոպիլի(Պիրացետամի)* վրա,ուրեմն այդ դեղը վաճառում են տարբեր չափաբաժիններով 200,400,800,1200մգ,այն տոկսիկ չէ ու օրգանիզմում մետաբոլիզմի չի ենթարկվում,ուրեմն 30 օր խմի օրական 2800մգ + քնելուց առաջ լեզվի տակ դիր անվնաս ամինթթու *Գլիցին*,այն նույնպես նոտրոպ է ու մի քիչ հանգստացնող,այդ երկու դեղերը լրացնում են իրար,մի խորհուրդ եւս,նոտրոպիլի վերջին դեղաբաժինը աշխատիր խմել մինչեւ ժամը 18,00-ն,իսկ քնելուց երկու հաբ գլիցին լեզվի տակ դիր ու գնա քնելու,այդ ամենը անելուց դու կմոռանաս ինչ է գլխացավը,հիշողությունդ կլավանա,ուղեղի աշխատանքը,ինքնազգացողությունդ կբարցրանա,միայն այդ կուրսի ընթացքում ոչ մի ալկոհոլ եղավ :Cool:

----------

impression (25.07.2010)

----------


## impression

Magic-Mushroom, գլիցին խմել եմ, բացարձակ ազդեցություն չէր թողնում, դադարեցի: նոտրոպների կուրսի մասին կկարդամ մի հատ, տեսնեմ դա ինչ ա, ինչքանով ա նպատակահարմար: Մերսի խորհուրդների համար:
Ան ջան, շնչառական էլ ունեմ, նյարդային էլ, բոլոր բժիշկների մոտ եղել եմ, նրոչպաթոլոգս արդեն ինձ որ տեսնում ա, իրա մոտ են ծիկեր սկսվում  :LOL:  ու բոլորը միաբերան ասում են, որ միգրեն ա սկսվել: Կարդացել եմ ինտերնետում, որ միգրենը պարտադիր չի սրտխառնոցով լինի, ինձ մոտ հազվադեպ ա լինում:

----------


## ArmBoy

> Իսկ իմ մոտ գլխացավ առաջանում կոմպի մոտ նստելուց: Կարող ա էդ էլ ա ազդում: Համ էլ քնելուց առաջ սենյակիդ բոլոր էլեկտրական սարքերը շնուրից անջատի:


Ինչու է մարդու գլուխը ցավում կոմպի դեմը նստելուց՝ իհարկե, անշարժ վիճակից՝ աչքերի եւ գլխի/պարանոցի: 

*Ի՞նչ անել*, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ, ասենք, մի 10 րոպեն մեկ, վեր կենալ, սենյակում մի հատ պտույտ գալ (ես, ասնեք, քայլում եմ դեպի սառնարանը, դե՝ ջուր է, ուտելիք է, բրդուջ-բան  :Jpit: , գլուխը մի քանի անգամ պտտել ժամսլաքի եւ հակառակ ուղղությամբ (կամ նայել աջ-ձախ, վերեւ-ներքեւ)  (իհարկե, չարժի գլուխն այնքան պտտել, որ պոկվի-ընկնի): Նույնը կարելի է աչքերի հետ անել՝ պտտողական շարժումներ, կամ վեր կենալ ու պատուհանից մի քիչ դուրս նայել (ասենք՝ դեպի պայծառ ապագան): Ու վերջ:

Եթե այսքանը չի օգնում, ուրեմն կոմպը կապ չունի:


---------- Ավելացվել է՝  01:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  01:08 ----------




> Փնտրեցի ու չգտա նման թեմա: 
> ...մի քանի անգամ տարբեր բժիշկների մոտ օտ ի դո ստուգվել եմ, բոլորի եզրահանգումն էլ նույնն էր՝ առանց պատճառի մշտական գլխացավեր: Էդպես լինում է, հազվադեպ, բայց լինում է: Ու հետն էլ գլուխները տմբտմբացնելով հաստատում էին իրենց ասածը: Անցյալ տարի բժիշկս ինձնից զզված՝ ասաց. քո մոտ միգրեն ա: Համաձայն եմ, միգրենին բնորոշ նոպաներ լինում են, բայց մշտական միգրեն ոչ մեկը չունի: Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞վ ինչ գիտի սրա մասին:


Առանց պատճառի՞, թե՞ անհայտ ծագման:

Եթե պատճառ չլիներ, ցավն էլ չէր լինի: Լարվածությունն էլ է պատճառ գլխացավի համար (Tension Headache): Եթե իրոք շատ է անհանգստացնում, ապա շարունակիր բժշկի պրպտումներդ: Եթե ասել են՝ առանց պատճառի գլխացավեր, այն էլ՝ գլուխները թափ տալով, ապա ձեռքդ նրանց վրա թափ տուր ու մի նորմալ մասնագետ գտիր: Որոնումներդ շարունակիր նեւրոպաթոլոգների ու հոգեբանների շրջանում: Եթե պետք եղավ՝ սթրես-կենտրոն գնա: Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, սկսիր կյանքիդ ռիթմը փոխելուց. միգուցե դա է պատճառը, կամ ինչ-որ ընկճված վիճակ կա, որի մասին համեստորեն լռում ես: Քեզնից լավ պատճառը ոչ մեկը չի իմանա  :Smile: 

Զարմանում եմ, որ խորհուրդ տվողները միանգամից անցնում եք դեղերին... էս մարդուն ինչո՞ւ եք միանգամից հիվանդ դարձնում եւ կապում էլ նոոտրոպիլի, էլ գլիցինի... Դեղերը, հայերից բացի, որպես կանոն նշանակվում են բժիշկների կողմից, այն էլ պացիենտին անձամբ հանդիպելուց եւ երկար-բարակ անամնեզ հավաքելուց, որոշ չափում-ձեւումներից (ճնշում եւ այլն) հետո: Դեղը լավ բան է, եթե նշանակվում է ըստ ցուցման, հակառակ դեպքում պարզապես թույն է:

----------

Chuk (26.07.2010), impression (09.08.2010), Inana (07.08.2010), Monk (26.07.2010), Արծիվ (26.07.2010), Շինարար (26.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Գլխացավերի տեսակներ՝ 



*Aura* (symptom)-ը միգրեյն հիվանդության նշաններից մեկն է և շատ տարածված է: Այդպիսի պռոբլեմով տառապող անձանց մոտ տեսողությունը գլխացավի սկսվելուց անմիջապես առաջ կարող է լինել սրանցից որևէ մեկի պես՝
Երբ մարդ զիգզագ է սկսում սենել առարկաները՝
Լավատեղյակության բացասական տեսադաշտի մթագնում կամ կորուստ՝
Դրական լրացուցիչ կառուցվածքների տեսադաշտի մթագնում՝
Առավելապես ընկալման միակողմանի կորուստը՝

Երբեմն մարդ կարող է այսպես տեսնել՝

----------

*e}|{uka* (07.08.2010), Inana (07.08.2010), Magic-Mushroom (07.08.2010), Monk (07.08.2010), VisTolog (07.08.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էսօր ձեռքս մի ամսագիր էր ընկել, մի հոդված կարդացի, որտեղ նշված էին գլխացավի ամենատարածված պատճառները։ Կարծես թե բոլորը, բացի մեկից, էս թեմայում արդեն նշվել են։ Էդ մեկի մասին ասեմ։ Քանի որ ամսագիրը ձեռքիս տակ չի, ճշգրիտ մանրամասներով չեմ կարող գրել, բայց հիմնական ինֆորմացիան հիշում եմ. չգիտեմ որ համալսարանի չգիտեմինչ հետազոտությունների արդյունքում պարզվել է, որ *որոշակի կապ կա որովայնային հատվածում ճարպային շերտի ու միգրենի միջև*։ Այլ կերպ ասած՝ մեծ փորը նույնպես նպաստում է միգրենի առաջացմանը։

----------


## Tornado

Ժողովու՛րդ, ուրեմն *սովորական գլխացավի* ժմկ կարող եք դիմել էս մեթոդին. տաք ջրով թրջված կտորը կամ սրբիչը դրեք պարանոցի հետևի մասում ու մերսեք այդ մասն ու ուսերը: Դեղերի անուն չեմ տա:

*Միգրենի* ժմկ ցավը տեղակայվում է հիմնականում գլխի մի կեսում: Փորձեք էս մեթոդը նույպես. պառկեք մութ, հանգիստ սենյակում, անջատեք բոլոր էլեկտրասարքերը, ապահովեք լռություն, մտածեք միայն լավ բաների մասին, միշտ հիշե՛ք, որ դուք կարող եք հաղթել գլխացավին, փորձեք չմտածել խնդիրների մասին: (Աղբյուր՝ "Where There Is No Doctor")

----------


## erexa

> Փնտրեցի ու չգտա նման թեմա: 
> Բժշկության հետ կապ ունեցող մարդիկ, մի բան ասեք, ո՞նց պայքարենք էդ անտերի դեմ:
> 
> Շատ վաղուցվանից գլխացավեր ունեմ, մի քանի անգամ տարբեր բժիշկների մոտ օտ ի դո ստուգվել եմ, բոլորի եզրահանգումն էլ նույնն էր՝ առանց պատճառի մշտական գլխացավեր: Էդպես լինում է, հազվադեպ, բայց լինում է: Ու հետն էլ գլուխները տմբտմբացնելով հաստատում էին իրենց ասածը: Անցյալ տարի բժիշկս ինձնից զզված՝ ասաց. քո մոտ միգրեն ա: Համաձայն եմ, միգրենին բնորոշ նոպաներ լինում են, բայց մշտական միգրեն ոչ մեկը չունի: 
> Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞վ ինչ գիտի սրա մասին:


Եթե հաճախակի են ձեզ մոտ գլխացավերը խորհուրդ կտայի ստուգել  հելիկո բակտերիան: Այն նստած է մարդու ստամոքսի մեջ որի պատճառով կարող են լինել հաճախակի գլխացավեր:Նաև ասեմ, որ  այս բակտերիան  մեր հայերիս մոտ շատ է,գրեթե ես ում ճանաչում եմ ունեցել են կամ ունեն այս բակտերիան:

----------


## VisTolog

> Փնտրեցի ու չգտա նման թեմա: 
> Բժշկության հետ կապ ունեցող մարդիկ, մի բան ասեք, ո՞նց պայքարենք էդ անտերի դեմ:
> 
> Շատ վաղուցվանից գլխացավեր ունեմ, մի քանի անգամ տարբեր բժիշկների մոտ օտ ի դո ստուգվել եմ, բոլորի եզրահանգումն էլ նույնն էր՝ առանց պատճառի մշտական գլխացավեր: Էդպես լինում է, հազվադեպ, բայց լինում է: Ու հետն էլ գլուխները տմբտմբացնելով հաստատում էին իրենց ասածը: Անցյալ տարի բժիշկս ինձնից զզված՝ ասաց. քո մոտ միգրեն ա: Համաձայն եմ, միգրենին բնորոշ նոպաներ լինում են, բայց մշտական միգրեն ոչ մեկը չունի: 
> Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞վ ինչ գիտի սրա մասին:


Մեր (իմ) կարծիքով նյարդային համակարգիցա:
Ինչ-որ ձև պետքա չէ՞ արտահայտվի զայրույթի չարտահայտումը, նյարդային վիճակների չարտահայտումը, հոգնածությունը, լարվածությունը…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե հաճախակի են ձեզ մոտ գլխացավերը խորհուրդ կտայի ստուգել  հելիկո բակտերիան: Այն նստած է մարդու ստամոքսի մեջ որի պատճառով կարող են լինել հաճախակի գլխացավեր:Նաև ասեմ, որ  այս բակտերիան  մեր հայերիս մոտ շատ է,գրեթե ես ում ճանաչում եմ ունեցել են կամ ունեն այս բակտերիան:


Հը՞:  :Huh:  Հելիկոբակտերը ստամոքսից բարձրանում է գլխուղեղ, ուղեղանյութը կրծում, տեղը ծակ թողնում: Դրանից էլ գլխացավեր են առաջանում  :Huh: 

Լիլ, եթե միգրեն են դիագնոզել, հակամիգրենային դեղեր կարելի ա ընդունել: Ես էդքան մանրամասն չգիտեմ, քանի որ իմ ուսանող վախտով էդ դեղերը դեռ չկային ( :LOL: ), բայց կարող ես գնալ նյարդաբանի մոտ, ինքը քեզ կնշանակի դեղերը

----------

impression (17.10.2010), Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Հը՞:  Հելիկոբակտերը ստամոքսից բարձրանում է գլխուղեղ, ուղեղանյութը կրծում, տեղը ծակ թողնում: Դրանից էլ գլխացավեր են առաջանում



 Այո,հաճախակի գլխացավերը չեն բացառվում:Հելիկոբակտերիան ստամոքսից չի բարձրանում գլխուղեղ պարզապես հաճախակի գլխացավերը կարող են այդ բակտերիայի հետևանքից լինեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այո,հաճախակի գլխացավերը չեն բացառվում:Հելիկոբակտերիան ստամոքսից չի բարձրանում գլխուղեղ պարզապես հաճախակի գլխացավերը կարող են այդ բակտերիայի հետևանքից լինեն:


Մեխանի՞զմը

----------

Magic-Mushroom (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Մեխանի՞զմը


Մեխանիզմը կոնկրետ չգիտեմ  մենակ էն գիտեմ, որ այդ բակտերիայից գլխացավեր են լինում,երկաթի պակասություն արյան մեջ, թուլություն, ստամոքսի ցավ, սրտխառնոց,ժոկա ու երևի էլի ուրիշ բաներ, որոնց մասին ես չգիտեմ:

----------


## ivy

> Մեխանիզմը կոնկրետ չգիտեմ  մենակ էն գիտեմ, որ այդ բակտերիայից գլխացավեր են լինում,երկաթի պակասություն արյան մեջ, թուլություն, ստամոքսի ցավ, սրտխառնոց,*ժոկա* ու երևի էլի ուրիշ բաներ, որոնց մասին ես չգիտեմ:


«Ժոկա»-ն «изжога»-ն էր, հա՞՞:  :Cray: 
Ժո չկա՛:  :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (17.10.2010), StrangeLittleGirl (17.10.2010), Հայկօ (17.10.2010), Ձայնալար (17.10.2010), Ուլուանա (18.10.2010), Ռուֆուս (17.10.2010), Ֆրեյա (18.10.2010)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեխանիզմը կոնկրետ չգիտեմ  մենակ էն գիտեմ, որ այդ բակտերիայից գլխացավեր են լինում,երկաթի պակասություն արյան մեջ, թուլություն, ստամոքսի ցավ, սրտխառնոց,ժոկա ու *երևի էլի ուրիշ բաներ, որոնց մասին ես չգիտեմ*:


Բա որ չգիտես, ի՞նչ ես մեծ-մեծ հայտարարություններ անում: Հիմա ասեմ. հելիկոբակտեր պիլորին կարող է առաջացնել խրոնիկական գաստրիտ կամ խոց: Երկաթի պակասություն կլինի, եթե ստամոքսի խրոնիկական արյունահոսություն լինի (էդ մարդուն արտաքինից կճանաչես. գունատ է, թույլ, ճնշումն ընկած, ծածկույթները սառը): Բայց ասեմ, որ մարդկության մեծ մասը հելիկոբակտեր պիլորի ունի առանց գաստրիտի կամ խոցի ախտանիշների, հետևաբար անեմիայի մասին խոսելն ուղղակի ավելորդ է: Ավելին՝ շատերը խոց և գաստրիտ ունեն, բայց անեմիա չունեն: Այնպես որ հելիկոբակտերը չի կարելի ուղղակիորեն կապել գլխացավի հետ:  

Խոցի և գաստրիտի ժամանակ անեմիա կարող է առաջանալ մեկ այլ մեխանիզմով. երբ խանգարվում է Կասլի ներքին գործոնի արտադրությունը, որն անհրաժեշտ է վիտամին B12-ի ներծծման համար, սակայն այս դեպքում ոչ թե երկաթդեֆիցիտային, այլ B12 դեֆիցիտային անեմիա կունենանք:

Բայց նորից նշում եմ. պարտադիր պայման չէ, որ ամեն խոց ու գաստրիտ ունեցողը Կասլի ներքին գործոնի հետ խնդիր ունենա:

Քո ասած տրամաբանությամբ ցանկացած հիվանդություն էլ կարող է առաջացնել գլխացավ:

----------

Freeman (17.10.2010)

----------


## erexa

> Բա որ չգիտես, ի՞նչ ես մեծ-մեծ հայտարարություններ անում: Հիմա ասեմ. հելիկոբակտեր պիլորին կարող է առաջացնել խրոնիկական գաստրիտ կամ խոց: Երկաթի պակասություն կլինի, եթե ստամոքսի խրոնիկական արյունահոսություն լինի (էդ մարդուն արտաքինից կճանաչես. գունատ է, թույլ, ճնշումն ընկած, ծածկույթները սառը): Բայց ասեմ, որ մարդկության մեծ մասը հելիկոբակտեր պիլորի ունի առանց գաստրիտի կամ խոցի ախտանիշների, հետևաբար անեմիայի մասին խոսելն ուղղակի ավելորդ է: Ավելին՝ շատերը խոց և գաստրիտ ունեն, բայց անեմիա չունեն: Այնպես որ հելիկոբակտերը չի կարելի ուղղակիորեն կապել գլխացավի հետ:  
> 
> Խոցի և գաստրիտի ժամանակ անեմիա կարող է առաջանալ մեկ այլ մեխանիզմով. երբ խանգարվում է Կասլի ներքին գործոնի արտադրությունը, որն անհրաժեշտ է վիտամին B12-ի ներծծման համար, սակայն այս դեպքում ոչ թե երկաթդեֆիցիտային, այլ B12 դեֆիցիտային անեմիա կունենանք:
> 
> Բայց նորից նշում եմ. պարտադիր պայման չէ, որ ամեն խոց ու գաստրիտ ունեցողը Կասլի ներքին գործոնի հետ խնդիր ունենա:
> 
> Քո ասած տրամաբանությամբ ցանկացած հիվանդություն էլ կարող է առաջացնել գլխացավ:


Եթե ինչ որ մեկը հաճախակի գլխացավեր ունի ու էդ բակտերիան ստուգել տա դրանից հաստատ էն աշխարհ չի գնա:Դե ոնց հասկացա դուք դեռ բժիշկ չեք և շատ հավատալի է որ չգիտեք, որ այդ բակտերիայից առաջանում են գլխացավեր:Հիմա իմ ծանոթ բժիշկը լավ գիտի որ 30 տարի բժիշկ է աշխատում, թե դուք որ դեռ բժիշկ էլ չեք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ինչ որ մեկը հաճախակի գլխացավեր ունի ու էդ բակտերիան ստուգել տա դրանից հաստատ էն աշխարհ չի գնա:Դե ոնց հասկացա դուք դեռ բժիշկ չեք և շատ հավատալի է որ չգիտեք, որ այդ բակտերիայից առաջանում են գլխացավեր:Հիմա իմ ծանոթ բժիշկը լավ գիտի որ 30 տարի բժիշկ է աշխատում, թե դուք որ դեռ բժիշկ էլ չեք:


Հարգելիս, ես բժիշկ եմ  :Smile:  Ոչ ոք էն աշխարհ չի գնա, բայց գաստրոսկոպիան բավական տհաճ հետազոտություն է, հետևաբար եթե հավանականությունը փոքր է, որ դրանից կլինի, չարժե ստուգել: Բացի դրանից, եթե հելիկոբակտերից լինել, կրկնում եմ՝ հազար ու մի ուրիշ ախտանիշ կլիներ, ցանկացած բժիշկ կկասկածեր: Ու մի մե˜ծ խնդրանք. էստեղ բավական խելոք բժիշկ և ոչ բժիշկ մարդիկ են հավաքված, որպեսզի հասկանան գրածներիդ անհեթեթությունները: Քեզ չես խնայում, գոնե քո ծանոթ բժշկին խնայիր. նրան խայտառակ ես անում, թողնում:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Եթե հաճախակի են ձեզ մոտ գլխացավերը խորհուրդ կտայի ստուգել  հելիկո բակտերիան: Այն նստած է մարդու ստամոքսի մեջ որի պատճառով կարող են լինել հաճախակի գլխացավեր:Նաև ասեմ, որ  այս բակտերիան  մեր հայերիս մոտ շատ է,գրեթե ես ում ճանաչում եմ ունեցել են կամ ունեն այս բակտերիան:


 Երեխա ջան, հելիկոբակտեր պիլորիի մասին է եթե խոսքը, ապա այն փոքր "գլխաքանակով"  :LOL:  կա բոլոր մարդկանց օռգանիզմներում: Ու չգիտեի, որ բակտերիաները անձնագրում ազգությունը ճշտելուց հետո են սկսում բազմանալ  :Wink: 

Եթե մարդու մոտ հելիկոբակտերը շատանում է, նա ստամոքսի հետ պրոբլեմ կունենա, կամ խոց, կամ գաստրիտ... Եթե մարդը գանգատ չունի ստամոքսի, հնարավոր է, վսյո-տըկի գլխուղեղի անոթների նեղացումն է գլխացավերի պատճառը...

հ.գ. սխալ սննունդը, մասնավորապես, սննդի մեջ մեծ քանակությամբ ածխաջրեր պգտագործելը, կարող են դառնալ գլխացավի պաճառ, բայց դա սովորաբար լինում է ուտելուց հետո...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  10:59 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:57 ----------




> Հարգելիս, ես բժիշկ եմ  Ոչ ոք էն աշխարհ չի գնա, բայց գաստրոսկոպիան բավական տհաճ հետազոտություն է, հետևաբար եթե հավանականությունը փոքր է, որ դրանից կլինի, չարժե ստուգել: Բացի դրանից, եթե հելիկոբակտերից լինել, կրկնում եմ՝ հազար ու մի ուրիշ ախտանիշ կլիներ, ցանկացած բժիշկ կկասկածեր: Ու մի մե˜ծ խնդրանք. էստեղ բավական խելոք բժիշկ և ոչ բժիշկ մարդիկ են հավաքված, որպեսզի հասկանան գրածներիդ անհեթեթությունները: Քեզ չես խնայում, գոնե քո ծանոթ բժշկին խնայիր. նրան խայտառակ ես անում, թողնում:


Պարտադիր չի գաստրոսկոպիա անցնել: Արյան անալիզով էլ են որոշում, հելիկոբակտերի նկատմամբ հակամարմինների քանակով:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:03 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  10:59 ----------




> Փնտրեցի ու չգտա նման թեմա: 
> Բժշկության հետ կապ ունեցող մարդիկ, մի բան ասեք, ո՞նց պայքարենք էդ անտերի դեմ:
> 
> Շատ վաղուցվանից գլխացավեր ունեմ, մի քանի անգամ տարբեր բժիշկների մոտ օտ ի դո ստուգվել եմ, բոլորի եզրահանգումն էլ նույնն էր՝ առանց պատճառի մշտական գլխացավեր: Էդպես լինում է, հազվադեպ, բայց լինում է: Ու հետն էլ գլուխները տմբտմբացնելով հաստատում էին իրենց ասածը: Անցյալ տարի բժիշկս ինձնից զզված՝ ասաց. քո մոտ միգրեն ա: Համաձայն եմ, միգրենին բնորոշ նոպաներ լինում են, բայց մշտական միգրեն ոչ մեկը չունի: 
> Ի՞նչ անել, ո՞վ ինչ գիտի սրա մասին:


 Լիլ, եթե ամեն երեկո դուրս գաս մաքուր օդին մի 30 րոպե քայլես, քնելուց առաջ էլ մի քիչ թուլացնող, հանգստացնող, շնչառական վարժություններ անես, /վախենում եմ ասեմ՝ յոգա, պամիդոռով խփելու ես/ հաստատ չեմ կառող գարանտիա տալ, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ ահագին վիճակը կլավացնի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Պարտադիր չի գաստրոսկոպիա անցնել: Արյան անալիզով էլ են որոշում, հելիկոբակտերի նկատմամբ հակամարմինների քանակով:


Ես նկատի ունեի՝ առաջացրած ախտահարումները տեսնելուն զուգահեռ: Թե չէ կարելի է տոննաներով իմունոգլոբուլին G հայտնաբերել, որը միայն կխոսի բակտերակրության մասին, ոչ թե սուր բորբոքային պրոցեսի:

----------

Ֆրեյա (18.10.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Պիրացետամ* 1200մգ + *Կավինտոն* 15մգ օրը ու գլախցավին կարելի է հրաժեշտ տալ,սակայն սա խորհուրդ չի,ճիշտ է ես բժիշկ եմ,սակայն իմ փորձից եմ ասում,իմ մոտ նույնպես առանց պատճառի գլխացավեր էին լինում,3 շաբաթ այս հարաշալի ու համարյա անվնաս դեղերը խմեցի ու գլխացավը անցավ,այս դեղերը հանդիսանում են շատ ուժեղ անտիհիպոկսանտ(պաշտպանում է ուղեղը թթվածնային քաղծից),կարգավորում է արյան շրջանառությունը,գլյուկոզան ավելի արագ է ներծծվում,նպաստում է սերոտոնինի եւ նոռադրենալինի մետաբոլիզմին գլխուղեղում,լավացնում է հիշողությունը,թույլ չի տալիս տրոբոցիտներին խցանել անոթները(նվազեցնում է արյան թանձրությունը),արյան միկրոցիռկուլացիան է լավացնում,պիրացետամը օրգանիզմում մետաբոլիզմի չի ենթարկվում ու լյարդին վնաս չի տալիս,նույնիսկ պիրաացետամը ես քնություններից մեկ ամիս առաջ եմ խմում՝ հիշողությունը լավացնելու համար,շատ անվնաս դեղ է եւ ի տարբերություն ոչ հորմոնային ցավազրկողների՝որոնք շատ վնաս են ու առաջացնում են ստամոքսի խոց չարաշահելու դեպքում,բուժում է գլխացավը,սակայն կուրսով խմելու դեպքում:

----------

Moonwalker (31.10.2010), VisTolog (19.10.2010)

----------


## Վեգա

Հիմա ապացուցվել է որ գլխացավը կապված է նաև ճիճվակրության հետ

----------

Meme (02.11.2010), ՆանՍ (14.06.2011)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Հարգելի Վեգա կարծում եմ դա շուտվանից էր ապացուցված,քանի որ ճիճուները արտադրում են տարբեր տոկսիններ՝որոնք խանգարում են արյան շրջանառությունը,խանգարվում է նյութափոխանակությունը եւ դրանից առաջանում է գլխացավ,ամենահեշտ պայքարի միջոցը միշտ մաքուր լինել,բանջարեղենը լավ լվանալ,դա շատ կարեւոր է,քանի որ բանճարեղենի վրա՝ հատկապես կաղամբի շատ են ասկարիդի ձվերը,ամեն անգամ երբ դրսից տուն եք մտնում լավ լվացեք ձեռքերը,միսը լավ լվացեք ու անպայման լավ եփեք,հանկարծ մեջը հում չմնա,հա մեկ էլ տոլմա սարագելուց հում միսը մի փորձեք համի համար:Շատ լավ ճիճուներից պաշտպանում է դդումի հում կուտերը:

----------

Inna (02.11.2010), Meme (02.11.2010), Moonwalker (31.10.2010), VisTolog (31.10.2010), ՆանՍ (14.06.2011)

----------

